# questions on new hs928wa purchase



## tbm878 (Jan 8, 2014)

I just bought a new honda hs928wa snowblower. I called around and I could only find one place that had the model that I wanted in stock, and they were a little over an hour away. So I drive all the way out there, after borrowing a truck and renting a small trailer, and the salesguy then says that it is a 2011/2012 model and has been on their showroom floor for about 2 years and never even had gas put in it. He conveniently forgot to mention that to me on the phone, and I might not have driven over an hour there if I knew that! I did end up buying it, partly because I had 12-16" of snow still on my driveway at home and didn't want to shovel it by hand.

Can anyone think of any issues I might have with it sitting for a couple of years with no use? Have there been any updates from this one and the 2014 model that I should be aware of? Have there been any recalls or anything else I should know of? 

Thanks for the help anyone might be able to offer. And by the way, it did a great job clearing the snow off of the driveway!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Honda snowblowers don't have model years, but have versions updates called K-numbers when there are significant changes. 

The HS928WA has only been manufactured as a K0 and K1 version. You can tell which one you have by the serial number on the rear frame: K0 models have a serial number that starts with the prefix "SZAS" K1 models have a serial number that starts with the prefix "SAVJ"

K1 models have the following changes:

• Slightly taller handlebars
• Choke and throttle are individual controls (K0 models had a single, combined control lever)
• Minor (emissions) improvements to the GX270 engine
• Worklight now standard (was optional on K0)
• Anti-icing kit now standard (was optional on K0)
• Revised design tires (2-ply, lower cost)
• Reversible skid shoes
• Taller fuel cap
• Change to muffler/exhaust deflector

While all HS928 models are "Made in Japan," the engines used on K1 models are cast and assembled at a Honda plant in Thailand, then shipped to Japan for installation to the frame.


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Honda snowblowers don't have model years, but have versions updates called K-numbers when there are significant changes.
> 
> The HS928WA has only been manufactured as a K0 and K1 version. You can tell which one you have by the serial number on the rear frame: K0 models have a serial number that starts with the prefix "SZAS" K1 models have a serial number that starts with the prefix "SAVJ"
> 
> ...


Hi Robert... I hope the knee is on the mend. I recently purchased a 928 wheeled blower while you were "in the shop". I absolutely love the machine now that I relocated my skid shoes from the rear position to the side position. With the shoes in the rear the machine was having some tracking issues but as soon as I changed them it will run perfectly straight with little or no effort.

Wondering what your opinion is of the engines being manufactured in Thailand? Should that be a concern? Also, does Honda have any plans to offer a 13HP snowblower with wheels? I must admit my 9HP machine throws the snow an astonishing distance.

Thanks in advance for your excellent advice.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Not to thread-jack this anymore, but Robert do you know what years were the HS 622 TA-B's were sold in the US?

I know that they sell a version of it in Canada, according to the Honda.CA website, but not the US.


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

tbm878 said:


> Can anyone think of any issues I might have with it sitting for a couple of years with no use? Have there been any updates from this one and the 2014 model that I should be aware of? Have there been any recalls or anything else I should know of?


There's no reason to be concerned. There's nothing that will have been hurt from sitting awhile. Concerns with an engine sitting typically have to do with gas going stale in the carb, moisture accumulated in the oil causing rust issues, so on and so forth. This isn't an issue for a blower that hasn't seen gas or oil until you bought it. 

I'd buy a 3-year-old blower just as soon as I bought one just off the truck. My ~20-year-old HS624 looks and functions nearly identically to the brand-new ones on my dealer's lot. 

Sounds like you got a great machine. Post up some pics!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

FairfieldCT said:


> Hi Robert... I hope the knee is on the mend.


Started my physical therapy today, and trying to have fun with it. When the gal was pulling back on my leg, I blurted out, "I'll _never_ tell you where the Nazi gold is hidden!" 



FairfieldCT said:


> Wondering what your opinion is of the engines being manufactured in Thailand? Should that be a concern?


Not at all. In fact, the Honda plant there in Thailand is exceptionally nice and and very high-tech. They can build the engines with more efficiency and lower cost than is possible in Japan, but still comfortably exceed the quality goals. 



FairfieldCT said:


> Also, does Honda have any plans to offer a 13HP snowblower with wheels?


No plans at this time for any new 2-stage models.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

db9938 said:


> Not to thread-jack this anymore, but Robert do you know what years were the HS 622 TA-B's were sold in the US?


It was first introduced to the US market in 1996, and I'll guess dropped in 1998 when the HS724 was launched. Don't have exact dates models were discontinued, sorry.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> It was first introduced to the US market in 1996, and I'll guess dropped in 1998 when the HS724 was launched. Don't have exact dates models were discontinued, sorry.


I appreciate the info, and I'm glad you are back on the mend.

3 year span is a close enough approximation for me. My local dealer could not even give me the decade. Heck, they had never heard of the model, until I walked through the door, and showed them the picture. At first, they thought it was just a Honda powered machine of different manufacture. 

I love stumping folks.


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

Robert, is there a way to tell year of manufacture from the serial number?


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

*Thailand Manufacturing Cost Savings*



[email protected] said:


> Not at all. In fact, the Honda plant there in Thailand is exceptionally nice and and very high-tech. They can build the engines with more efficiency and lower cost than is possible in Japan, but still comfortably exceed the quality goals.


Has the consumer/end user realized any cost savings when purchasing a new Honda small engine made in Thailand?


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

woodtick007 said:


> Has the consumer/end user realized any cost savings when purchasing a new Honda small engine made in Thailand?


My gut feeling is "NO". But then I question if they were not trying to keep costs down the machines could cost more. Is that possible? I mean I look at my snowblower, as much as I love it, and question why is has to cost 3K.

My honda walk behind mower was like $600. Granted the hydro on the snowblower is costly, but another $2300? I mean for 3K John Deere builds you a pretty nice TRACTOR.... with Hydro drive and a 48" mower deck. Catch them at the right time and they will throw in a **** nice cart, lol.

Honda makes a great snowblower and they know it. If you want one you're going to have to pay for it.


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

FairfieldCT said:


> My gut feeling is "NO". But then I question if they were not trying to keep costs down the machines could cost more. Is that possible? I mean I look at my snowblower, as much as I love it, and question why is has to cost 3K.


I have to agree with you. What surprises me is how old the design seems to be, from what I can tell the base design dates back to 1992. How much does it really cost to manufacture a snow blower? I've seen during my rehab efforts that corners weren't cut and quality components are used. But how expensive is that really? You can buy a replacement hydrostatic transmission for around $550. That alone only begins to explain the cost disparity.


----------

